

Genius.com now lets you annotate any website - niico
http://genius.com/4680916/www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/press/monetary/20141217a.htm

======
walterbell
What happens if the target website does not want to be embedded?

~~~
AnAccountNow
I'm pretty sure you can make this decision on your website with software.

Result 1: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3279357/how-to-prevent-
em...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3279357/how-to-prevent-embedding-my-
web-page-inside-an-iframe)

~~~
walterbell
Maybe there should be an annotation equivalent of robots.txt, that can be
honored by RapGenius or any other site that wishes to embed the target site.

As annotations become standard
([http://www.w3.org/2014/04/annotation/](http://www.w3.org/2014/04/annotation/)),
sites should be able to declaratively express their policy on being annotated,
rather than being forced to embed a blacklist/whitelist in Javascript.

